# [OT]Savage[Risolto]

## Cristian75

Salve so che non centra con gentoo ma mi chiedevo se qualcuno mi poteva aiutare

dunque ho aquistato il gioco savage for windows/linux ma sul cdrom esiste solo la versione per windows...

ps... non ho parole 

sapete dove posso trovare la versione per linux ? 

ho fatto una ricerca su internet mah non ho trovato nulla...

grazie

----------

## Onip

hai controllato bene che non ci sia qualche script di installazione da lanciare sul cd?

----------

## Josuke

ma sei sicuro ne esista una versione per linux? spulciando sulle faq del sito del gioco ho letto questo:

```
29. Will there be a Linux or a Macintosh version?

We are considering each OS, but we have not made a decision yet.

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> ho aquistato il gioco savage for windows/linux ma sul cdrom esiste solo la versione per windows...

 

Rivolgiti dove l'hai acquistato chiedendo spiegazioni ...

----------

## Cristian75

lol incredibile sulla confezione c'è scritto for windows/linux

soz lo comperato da mediaworld figurati non sanno nemmeno come si chiamano  :Razz: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ma infatti dovrebbe essere usabile da linux....

http://www.s2games.com/press/SavageLinuxReleaseFinal72303.pdf

Il come non l'ho capito

----------

## Cristian75

lol manco io avendo il cd originale oltre tutto O_o

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusa eh ma questo?

http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Savage

----------

## Cristian75

Mah scusa io sul cd del game ho un solo file savage_install_it.exe 

non c'è altro saro incapace io ma non capisco come fare help plis...

----------

## Cazzantonio

dovrebbe esserci un file chiamato INSTALL.linux dentro il cd... se non c'è probabilmente è difettoso e puoi renderlo indietro per fartelo sostituire immagino...

----------

## Cristian75

ok grazie ormai e passato troppo tempo e non credo manco di avere piu lo scontrino quindi staro piu attento la prossima volta ormai lo terro cosi...

su windows funziona ci ha giocato mio fratello

----------

## u238

scaricatelo per linux e giocaci... tanto non è pirateria.. hai il gioco originale ed è tuo diritto giocarci sull'OS che vuoi, specie se sulla scatola c'è scritto che è supportato!!  :Razz: 

----------

## Cristian75

Si potrebbe essere una idea lo sto cercando in rete se per caso lo trovate mi potete fare un fischio  :Smile: 

ora provo anche con il mulo vediamo...

grazie raga

----------

## Onip

http://databox.topcities.com/

----------

## Cristian75

Guarda ti ringrazio ho provato a scaricare il tar.gz ma mi da problemi nello scomprimerlo dice praticamente che il file 

è daneggiato  :Sad: 

ora sto provando a scaricare la iso del game speriamo bene

----------

## Cristian75

ok con la iso del cd ho risolto in quanto c'è sia la versione windos che la versione linux 

ho installato il game ora sto cercando gli aggiornamenti cmq funge alla grande grazie raga...

----------

